# Ideas on Customizing Penn 3/0 112h



## Gio

Hi all,
My wife has a Penn 3/0 112h that I was wondering how I could customize for her. Any ideas? All thoughts would be appreciated.
Thanks,
Gio


----------



## Pompano Joe

I built one not long ago with all the bells and whistles detailed here. It was still a 3/0 when I finished...a really cool 3/0 mind you, but still a 3/0 just the same.

Easy upgrades are ceramic bearings and Carbontex drag washers. The variety of power handles and knobs are endless! Newell makes bases and support bars to add stability. I used an Accurate aluminum frame on mine. Tiburon has a topless aluminum frame that would be my choice today. Aluminum side plates may also still be available from Accurate or J-Variance. You can get a stainless main for these. I usually look for the older Senators at garage sales to get the stainless gears cheap. Only other thing I can think of is , or go ahead and get 2 for the double-dog conversion.

Here's the catch: You could have used the money you spent to upgrade on an Avet SX in a pretty color and had a much better reel to use when she's not around. Don't get me wrong, I love Penn, but for a little over $100 you can get her a new Squall.

All that said, I still want that 4/0 of yours to build a Yellow Tail Special. You buy the parts for that 3/0 and I'll do the work in trade for the 4/0? I've got access to all the parts mentioned above.


----------



## Gio

Thanks Joe,

You make a lot of sense. do you have a Squall, Avet, etc. that you would like to trade for the 4/0, and the 3/0? maybe we can get something done this way.
I looked over all my reels, and they are not really in need of maintenance. any way we do this, you will get the 4/0, because I do not need it, and you do!

Let me know if you have anything that would make sense. I can throw in some extra money if needed.

Gio


----------



## startzc

I know this is off the main part of the post but are you going to have a spot at the HOW flea market Joe?


----------

